# When To Start Lambs On Feed?



## kuntrygirl (May 31, 2013)

I have a few questions please.

What age should lambs begin eating feed?

What kind of feed to feed lambs?

What is creep feed?

What grains (specifically) can be fed to lambs?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 31, 2013)

I feed 14% commodity all stock with no added copper I get it as our local Farm Association.  I also top dress it with 44% soy bean meal.  Top Dressing means to me that I sprinkle it on top the feed.  Since its such a high protein count I am careful that no one gets to much. But I do know people that use it exclusively for their creep feed.

I offer it free choice almost immediately to the lambs. It's amazing how quick they will start to nibble on it. 
Creep feed is something that you feed to lambs to get them to market size quickly. It's not something you offer to ewes, except I do give my ewes a bit when they first lamb and for a few weeks after to keep them producing a good milk supply. I taper the ewes off as I see the lambs eating more grain and grass.

I would say my lambs are nibbling by 2 weeks or earlier with their Mom's and will quickly find the creep feeder (a place that is available to them and not the ewes) if it's by the ewes and well lit. 

I build my creep feeders out of cattle panel and in a barn corner where it only takes 2 pieces of cattle panel. I cut out a hole in the bottom of the panel big enough for lambs to squeeze through but not the ewes. I use water hose cut in half and slide it over the rough edges so no one gets scraped.

I have tried not creep feeding and really do see a difference if you are in a hurry to get them to market. If not I don't find it essential.  Just grows lambs quickly.

BUT...that's these are just my opinions and what I do.  Creep feed is an individual thing as far as what or how much protein it is.

And I feed anything I'd feed my ewes to their lambs. Can't think of anything I wouldn't feed except things with added copper.


----------



## kuntrygirl (May 31, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I feed 14% commodity all stock with no added copper I get it as our local Farm Association.  I also top dress it with 44% soy bean meal.  Top Dressing means to me that I sprinkle it on top the feed.  Since its such a high protein count I am careful that no one gets to much. But I do know people that use it exclusively for their creep feed.
> 
> I offer it free choice almost immediately to the lambs. It's amazing how quick they will start to nibble on it.
> Creep feed is something that you feed to lambs to get them to market size quickly. It's not something you offer to ewes, except I do give my ewes a bit when they first lamb and for a few weeks after to keep them producing a good milk supply. I taper the ewes off as I see the lambs eating more grain and grass.
> ...


Very detailed information.  GREAT!!!  Thank you for your input.


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 17, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I feed 14% commodity all stock with no added copper I get it as our local Farm Association.  I also top dress it with 44% soy bean meal.  Top Dressing means to me that I sprinkle it on top the feed.  Since its such a high protein count I am careful that no one gets to much. But I do know people that use it exclusively for their creep feed.
> 
> I offer it free choice almost immediately to the lambs. It's amazing how quick they will start to nibble on it.
> Creep feed is something that you feed to lambs to get them to market size quickly. It's not something you offer to ewes, except I do give my ewes a bit when they first lamb and for a few weeks after to keep them producing a good milk supply. I taper the ewes off as I see the lambs eating more grain and grass.
> ...


x2
I agree with everything above.
I, too, feed the all-stock pellets. It's cheaper than the sheep feed.
I creep feed my lambs because I want to make sure they are eating grain before I sell them. 
Some lambs have to 'learn' to eat grain.
I raise my sheep on pasture/hay, but the person I sell lambs to may want to feed grain, so I make sure the babies know how to eat it.
I offer it free-choice in the corner of the barn as well so I only have to use one panel plus a creep gate.


----------



## KWhitted (Nov 17, 2019)

i have a bottle lamb, six days old now. Should/could I mix in shredded hay to creep feed?

When should I try to introduce the creep?


----------

